
The Fraud Czar - My morning routine on Free-Singles.com - h34t
http://thefraudczar.com/?p=64
======
timcederman
Vapid and pointless article...

~~~
h34t
Social sites live and die on the activities/behaviour/culture of their
members. While I agree that the article isn't groundbreaking, I found it
interesting because it shows in a very pragmatic way the kind of maintenance
required to keep a site from going downhill. The author of the site used to be
'fraud czar' of match.com and is now starting a new free dating site.

I think it would be fascinating to see everything that goes on behind the
scenes of these sites, and this guy gives a little bit of a glimpse.

Elsewhere he has some interesting commentary on how much money Russian and
Nigerian con artists were making on dating sites like Match.com.

------
Andys
Its a shame that blocking foreign countries works so well.

